# Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt



## Research (26. Juli 2013)

*Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Hallo,

seit kurzem ist es ruhig um die T-Kom und die Erdrosselung des Internets geworden. Ein Fehler wie es scheint.

Man schaffte es sogar große Teile der Bevölkerung durch die Anhebung der 384kBit auf 2MBit/s zu beruhigen, ist dies doch das Ziel der Regierung. u.A. hier.
Interessant wird es wenn das Ziel 50MBit/s erreicht werden soll.



> Bis 2014 sollen für 75 Prozent der Haushalte Anschlüsse mit  Übertragungsraten von mindestens 50 Megabit pro Sekunde zur Verfügung  stehen - bis 2018 wird eine flächendeckende Verfügbarkeit solcher  Bandbreiten angestrebt. Inzwischen haben über 50 Prozent der Haushalte  Zugang zu Bandbreiten von mindestens 50 Megabit pro Sekunde.


Wieder Technologie neutral.
Nutzer ohne Kabelgebundenes Internet dürfen sich erneut auf überbuchtes und schlecht funktionierendes UMTS/LTE/SkyDSL freuen.

Dazu empfehle ich diese Karte: Breitbandportal des BMWi - Breitband vor Ort


Nun kam vorgestern dies zu mir: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 EDIT: Mein PDF ist nicht mehr zu erreichen. WTF
Edit: OK, es gehen keine Anhänge mehr. Dann bitte hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/71204-research-albums-t-kom-drossel-6065.html





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Bei mir gibt es keinen Anbieter für Kabelinternet. Nur UMTS. Wenns denn liefe, ne Vodafone?)

Erneut 384kBit/s nach 75GByte.


Wir sehen: Dies war eine schöne Nebelkerze, gedeckt durch NSA-Skandal, Drohnendebakel und Sommerloch.

Nun kann sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden was denn nun los sein.


Sehr schön auch hier im Forum: Der PCGHX-Internetzensus: Wie groß ist das Drosselrisiko in der Community? [Erinnerung]
Teilweise über 1k Besuchern und knapp 100 Teilnehmer bei den Umfragen. Magere 10%. Das sind sogar weniger als bei der Wahl.

Hat die T-Kom vielleicht recht? Ein (Shit)Sturm im Wasserglas den man absitzen kann?

So wird das Breitbandziel der Regierung nicht erreicht. Wobei, niemand sagte das Tatsache 50MBit ankommen müssen. Es sollen ja nur die Anschlüsse verfügbar sein.
Egal ob man diesen nur ~11 Stnden voll nutzen kann (75GB).

Auch sind die Rechnungen der T-Kom, was man denn mit so viel Volumen machen kann sehr schön:

http://www.telekom.de/is-bin/inters...elles/netz-der-zukunft/images/bandbreiten.jpg
75GB bei 16MBit Man kann damit ~10,7h volle Geschwindigkeit genießen. Das sind 1,5% der Vertragsdauer. (Normiert auf 30d.)


http://www.telekom.de/is-bin/inters...es/netz-der-zukunft/images/bandbreiten200.jpg
200GB bei 50MBit Man kann damit ~9,1h volle Geschwindigkeit genießen. Das sind 1,25% der Vertragsdauer. (Normiert auf 30d.)

http://www.telekom.de/is-bin/inters...es/netz-der-zukunft/images/bandbreiten400.jpg
400GB bei 200MBit Man kann damit ~4,5h volle Geschwindigkeit genießen. Das sind 0,63% der Vertragsdauer. (Normiert auf 30d.)


Lasst euch mal alle durch den Kopf gehen ob das für euch alleine reicht.

Bei den 75GB hat man 2,5GB pro Tag:
1k Weseiten? Wie groß sind diese?
Wenn ich PDFs lese komm ich in 3h auf rund 600MB.
26Minuten Youtube, 1080p sind 950MB groß.

Hier kann sich dann jeder selber denken was passiert wenn man 2 Videos guckt und Surft, schön mit animierter Flash Werbung, Bannern und Werbevideos.

Und nun stellt euch vor euer alleine PC frisst im Monat 2GB Updates. Nur Windows und Treiber. 1PC.
Und nun stellt euch vor ihr habt Familie, mit Kindern, seid in einer WG... 

Und ihr wollt all die tollen Dienste wie Cloud, Streams, Online-Videotheken, Video-Chat, Online-Spiel-Kauf nutzen und so die Volkswirtschaft durch Steuereinahnen unterstützen. Oder auch nur zeigen das ihr nichts zu verbergen habt. Gegen den Terror, Kinderpornografie, Drogen, Organisierte Kriminalität, Onlinebetrug...


So meine Meinung:
Da wird man ganz frech belogen.


Edit: Danke Oberst Klink, auf der T-Kom Website ist Tatsache noch 2MBit eingetragen. Ein schöner Marketing-Fail?

Edit: Briten leiten Notmaßnahmen wegen drohender Bitknappheit ein.

Edit: Und wer drosselt nicht?



Was die T-Kom sonst so macht, manche glauben gar die bauen aus. Ja, nur schaut euch das mal an:


http://www.telekom.com/medien/konzern/164846

Mein meistzitierteste Website im Netz:

 Die T-Kom wird, Jahr 2013, einen Gewinn von ~18 Milliarden einnehmen (EBITDA Wert!!).



> 6 Milliarden für FTTC:


Aber nur in der Stadt wo wir schon DSL 100.000 anbieten.



> LTE und Vektoring:


LTE, der Internetersatz mit ganzen 10GB/Monat.
Vektoring, Letzte Meile zurück zur T-Kom.
Und wieder kein ordentlicher, nachhaltiger Ausbau mit Glasfaser. Wir sehen, man lernt nichts. In der Regierung, dort einzuschreiten und für sichere, zukunftsorientiere Infrastrucktur zu sorgen. Dies würde auch der Wirtschaft helfen, mehr Steuereinnahmen generieren, Arbeitsplätze schaffen un den Betrieben helfen. Welche Parteien wolten das noch mal?
Und welche setzt sich dafür ein?



> 4 Milliarden für US Netze:


4 Milliarden in ein totes Pferd. Und nicht mal das deutsche.



> T-Mobile USA:


Die wollen das, bis jetzt, erfolglos, da Kartellbehörde auf US Seite es versagt, verkaufen.



> Dividende:


Wir sind doch so Pleite.
Unsere 3% fressen uns die Haare vom Kopf.



> Wachstum + Cash Flow:


Uns rennen die Kunden weg, aber trotzdem machen wir mehr Geld... Gleiches gilt für die Dividende.

Und was passiert mit den Fördermitteln:



> Warum auf einmal dieser Sinneswandel bei der Dt. Telekom? Wenn die EU  z.B. dem Land Bayern 2 Milliarden Euro Fördermittel für den  Breitbandausbau genehmigt, dann gehen bei der Dt. Telekom alle  Alarmglocken an, zumal nicht nur in Bayern, sondern auch in den anderen  Bundesländern mittlerweile beträchtliche Fördermittel bereitgestellt  wurden. Dies ist der Grund, warum die Dt. Telekom jetzt massiv die  Remonopolisierung durchsetzen und damit zu einem großen Teil den  staatlich geförderten Breitbandausbau verhindern möchte.


https://www.encoline.de/www/encoline/news/detail.htm?recordid=13E44FFE12A
Man holt sich alles, was man nicht selber ausgebaut hat Kunden/Landes und Firmenschädigend durch Vektoring. Von der Bundesnetzagentur natürlich genehmigt.

Old an busted aber immer noch aktuell:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw26/s26367.html

Auch schön:



> Europaweit wird er auf 180 bis 270 Mrd. Euro geschätzt. 40 Mrd. bis 50  Mrd. Euro wird der Glasfaserausbau in Deutschland kosten.





> 4 Milliarden für US Netze:


Na, das wäre ja in 10 Jahren nur mit den Mitteln zu schaffen die für die USA nicht benötigt werden.
Zählt man nun die Ausgaben für den DE-Ausbau hinzu, 





> 6 Milliarden für FTTC:


Sind es nur noch 4-5 Jahre.

http://www.ftd.de/politik/europa/:s...-erzwingt-offenes-glasfasernetz/50169185.html

Sogar Firmen ohne eigene Infrastrucktur in Sachen Breitband bauen mehr aus:
http://www.ftd.de/it-medien/medien-...klungshilfe-in-sachen-breitband/50097249.html


Und falls irgendjemand dachte, na, da vorher, da musste doch auch was gemacht werden, irrtum:


> Seit 2008 gibt es über einen Zeitraum von sieben Jahren 141 Millionen Euro von der EU, die den Breitbandausbau in Deutschland unterstützt. Zusätzlich gibt es weitere 45 Millionen Euro über  denselben Zeitraum von der EU obendrauf. Die Connecting Europe  Facility-Komission hat sogar einen Vorschlag bei der europäischen  Kommission eingereicht, in dem 9,2 Milliarden Euro für den Breitbandausbau in der EU ausgeschüttet werden sollen. Der Vorschlag wird voraussichtlich Ende 2013 verabschiedet.





> Den vielen Subventionen stehen jedoch auch die Hohen Kosten und  rückläufigen Gewinne der Deutschen Telekom entgegen: Diese plant laut eigener Aussage im Zeitraum von 2013 bis 2015 insgesamt 30 Milliarden in die Entwicklung des Konzerns zu investieren. Wie viel davon in den Netzausbau geht, ist nicht bekannt.
> Der Gewinn vor Zinsen und Steuern belief sich 2012 auf knapp 3,8  Milliarden Euro und ist somit um circa 1,7 Milliarden geringer als in  2011. Trotzdem: Die Telekom fährt keine Verluste ein und konnte auch  ihre Schulden um drei Milliarden auf knapp 36 Milliarden Euro senken.


http://www.netzwelt.de/news/95507-montagsfrage-drosselung-dsl-anschluessen-vertretbar.html

Fangfrage, wo sind all diese Gelder hin?


Edit: Werde ich jetzt schon unwissentlich erdrosselt?

Mancher Anbieter wie KabelD drosseln Torrent nach 10GB pro Tag.
T-Kom drosselt Youtube.

Wie finde ich das heraus?

Hier gibt es Hilfe:

http://broadband.mpi-sws.org/transparency/glasnost.php
Max-Plank Institut.

Scripts:
Alle außer Facebook.


Sonst, ein alter Freund:
http://www.initiative-netzqualitaet.de/netzneutralitaetstest/

Scripte:
Alle.


Oder wieder: http://werdrosselt.de/


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein*

Also auf der Telekom-Homepage steht überall, dass auf 2Mbit/s gedrosselt wird.


----------



## acas21 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein*

Da mein Tkom-Vertrag Ende Juli ausläuft habe ich kurzerhand gekündigt. Allein die Ankündigung mit den fadenscheinigen Begründigungen warum gedrosselt werden "müsse" haben mir gereicht.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Also auf der Telekom-Homepage steht überall, dass auf 2Mbit/s gedrosselt wird.


 

Kam die Tage rein. Ich kann ja auch nichts dafür.


----------



## Sight (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein*

Das ist doch echt nicht war. Wir sind mit der WG zwar nicht bei Drosselkom, jedoch wäre das unzumutbar für uns. Sind 4 Leute in der WG. Wir gucken zum Teil Serien, Filme, laden Spiele, gucken Youtube Videos, sind am zocken und und und... da kommen *am Tag* schon mal an die 20GByte zusammen.


----------



## Sieben (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein*

Sehr lustig geschrieben die News. Danke für einige Minuten lautes Lachen


----------



## matty2580 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein*

Ich wechsel sowieso jetzt auf meinen regionalen Kabelanbieter (RFT), und bin dann weg aus dem Telefonnetz.

Was viele nicht verstanden haben, die Telekom ist eigentlich nicht daran interessiert die Endkunden zu gängeln.
Hier geht es darum die großen Traffic-Anbieter/Verursacher zu schröpfen.
Das erreicht man leider aber nur über diesen Weg um Druck aufzubauen.


----------



## ludscha (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein*

Ja ja die Drosselkom, schaufelt sich ihr eigenes Grab.

Ich lach mich jedes mal weg, wen die Vögel von der Drossel bei mir anrufen.
Und mit welchen Argumenten  sie mich immer zutexten, doch zu Ihnen zu wechseln 

Nur leider beißen Sie sich immer die Zähne an mir aus 


EDIT: Der Letzte hat auf meine Frage zu der 384 kb Drossel einfach auf gelegt


----------



## r34ln00b (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein*

telekom schaut bei nicht erfolgreichen firmen ab oder sie wollen kunden verlieren.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Also auf der Telekom-Homepage steht überall, dass auf 2Mbit/s gedrosselt wird.


 

Der Oberst hat recht. Auf deren Website ist noch 2MBit eingetragen.


----------



## Decrypter (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre*

Ich seh das Ganze erst mal ganz entspannt. Wenn man mir die Drossel AGB unterjubeln will, so geht das bei mir nur per AGB Änderung bzw. Kündigung seitens der Telekom. Sollte erstes der Fall sein, so hat das sofort die (außerordentliche) Kündigung zur Folge. Denn ich zahle ganz sicher keine 74€ (incl. der angedachten bis zu 20€ Zuschlag für eine ungedrosselte Flat) für einen VDSL 50 Anschluss. Ich hab hier das große Glück, das ich per DSL von allen Anbietern incl. der regionalen Anbietern problemlos VDSL 50 bekommen kann, da der HVT 200m entfernt steht. Und dann ist hier ja auch noch Kabel Deutschland mit 100 Mbit möglich. Von daher soll die Drosselkom nur machen. Angeschissen sind leider nur diejenigen, die der Drosselkom vollkommen ausgeliefert sind, weil nichts anderes verfügbar ist. Hier kann die Drosselkom dann Monopol sei Dank gnadenlos drosseln oder abkassieren.


----------



## S!lent dob (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre*

Hihi,
ihr Städter habts gut, könnt euch über eine *Drosselung* auf 384k bit beschweren, ich hier am Po der Welt wäre ich schon froh wenn das I-Net auf 384k bit *beschleunigt* würde! Wenn mal nachts am 02:00 kein Mensch on ist kann ich mit gigantischen 150kBit/s was runterladen 
Zur Haubtverkehrszeit sind es so um die 80-90kbit/s, lustiger weise läuft aber Youtube ruckelfrei und alle Online Spielchen laufen auch bestens.

Ich persönlich bräuchte mehr Speed also nur bei Patches von daher


----------



## Poempel (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Angeschissen sind leider nur diejenigen, die der Drosselkom vollkommen ausgeliefert sind, weil nichts anderes verfügbar ist. Hier kann die Drosselkom dann Monopol sei Dank gnadenlos drosseln oder abkassieren.


 
Das wird bei mir demnächst der Fall sein. Derzeit bin ich noch mit 384kBit/s unterwegs und habe so aber schon einen Traffic von mindestens 20GB im Monat (Steam, Youtube, Skype, Onlinespiele, etc.). In den nächsten paar Monaten wird ausgebaut und da dürfte ich wohl ziemlich sicher 16MBit/s bekommen. Da Telekom bei mir gerade erst ausbaut befürchte ich, dass die erstmal nur selbst Verträge anbieten werden. Wenn dann schon nach 75GB Schluss ist habe ich damit auch nicht so viel Freude, da der Traffic in den ersten Paar Monaten sicherlich hoch ausfallen wird. 

Wendet die Telekom die Drosselung eigentlich schon an? Ist da was bekannt?


----------



## winner961 (26. Juli 2013)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Hihi,
> ihr Städter habts gut, könnt euch über eine Drosselung auf 384k bit beschweren, ich hier am Po der Welt wäre ich schon froh wenn das I-Net auf 384k bit beschleunigt würde! Wenn mal nachts am 02:00 kein Mensch on ist kann ich mit gigantischen 150kBit/s was runterladen
> Zur Haubtverkehrszeit sind es so um die 80-90kbit/s, lustiger weise läuft aber Youtube ruckelfrei und alle Online Spielchen laufen auch bestens.
> 
> Ich persönlich bräuchte mehr Speed also nur bei Patches von daher



Geht mir genauso ich würde mich auch über mehr Speed freuen doch nein die Telekom baut ja nicht aus.


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre*

Habe allein im jüngsten Steamsale innerhalb weniger Tage an Spielen ~120GB heruntergeladen, in diesem Monat peile ich insgesamt die ~300GB an bei DSL 16k. Da dürfte ich mich ja dann enorm freuen, wenn die Drosselkom das durchbringt.


----------



## ImNEW (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Telekom suckt!


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein*



Research schrieb:


> Kam die Tage rein. Ich kann ja auch nichts dafür.


 
Sollte ja kein Vorwurf sein, sondern nur eine Anmerkung. Entweder lügt die Telekom auf der Homepage, oder die Zahl auf dem PDF-Dokument ist falsch. Vielleicht ist die PDF ja auch veraltet, keine Ahnung. 

Ich bin aber nach wie vor der Meinung, dass eine Drosselung auf 2 Mbit/s genau so ******* ist wie eine Drosselung auf 384 Kbit/s. Daher werde Ich zu Kabel BW wechseln, sobald die Telekom mit einer Vertragsänderung um die Ecke kommt. Die können die sich dann gerne in ihr Rektum schieben. 

Die werden sich noch wundern, wie tief ihr Marktanteil fallen kann!


----------



## beren2707 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Ah, genau, gleich mal die Verfügbarkeit für KabelBW prüfen, damit man schon mal weiß, wohin die Reise im Falle des Eintretens gehen wird.


----------



## matty2580 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Selbst da wo die Telekom durchaus gute Konkurrenz hat, ist sie trotzdem sehr verbreitet.
Der Shitstorm in den Foren hat anders als bei der X-Box-One nicht den nötigen "Erfolg" gehabt.
Die Telekom will an die großen Anbieter ran um sie schröpfen zu können, nach amerikanischen Vorbild.
Da zahlen ja schon einige Anbieter, selbst Google.
Und um das erreichen zu können, muss die Telekom drosseln.
Das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit....


----------



## bofferbrauer (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Angeschissen sind leider nur diejenigen, die der Drosselkom vollkommen ausgeliefert sind, weil nichts anderes verfügbar ist. Hier kann die Drosselkom dann Monopol sei Dank gnadenlos drosseln oder abkassieren.


 
Die können es immer noch über Satellit versuchen. Allerdings ist dies teurer und wegen eines Pings von +600 bedingt duch den Umweg in den Weltraum nicht Für Onlinegefechte geeignet. Aber wen das nicht stört, könnte hierbei eine echte Alternative zur Drosselkom finden.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Sollte ja kein Vorwurf sein, sondern nur eine Anmerkung. Entweder lügt die Telekom auf der Homepage, oder die Zahl auf dem PDF-Dokument ist falsch. Vielleicht ist die PDF ja auch veraltet, keine Ahnung. []


 
Das ist eingescannt. Lag im Briefkasten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Kann nur ich den Anhang nicht mehr öffnen?


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein*



Research schrieb:


> Das ist eingescannt. Lag im Briefkasten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beim Anhang kommt "Forbidden".


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Selbst da wo die Telekom durchaus gute Konkurrenz hat, ist sie trotzdem sehr verbreitet.
> Der Shitstorm in den Foren hat anders als bei der X-Box-One nicht den nötigen "Erfolg" gehabt.
> Die Telekom will an die großen Anbieter ran um sie schröpfen zu können, nach amerikanischen Vorbild.
> Da zahlen ja schon einige Anbieter, selbst Google.
> ...


 
Zu Beginn des DSL-Zeitalters hatte die Telekom noch einen Marktanteil von 100%. Inzwischen liegt er bei 40% und die Mehrheit der User will keine gedrosselten Anschlüsse. Damit dürfte also klar sein, dass es zu Kundenabwerbungen durch andere ISPs kommen wird.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Bei mir auch. Rede gerade mit Olstyle, der weiß auch nicht warum.

Die PNGs die ich als Edit hinzugefügt habe, Startpost, sind auch nicht erreichbar..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Keine Anhänge mehr erreichbar....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Research schrieb:


> Edit: Keine Anhänge mehr erreichbar....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du darfst halt keine Wahrheiten ueber die T-Com verbreiten.
Die sind ueberall!


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Lol, da steckt die NSA dahinter. Die stecken doch mit der Telekom unter einer Decke


----------



## Skipper81Ger (26. Juli 2013)

Wenn in Zukunft spiele wieder kleiner werden, halb so schlimm.

Wenn man sich beispielsweise bloß die me Trilogie (+dlcs) herunterlädt hat man zzt ja schon die Monatsrate von 75gb überschritten.

Danke für die News


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Nächster Versuch:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/71204-research-albums-t-kom-drossel-6065.html


----------



## matty2580 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Zu Beginn des DSL-Zeitalters hatte die Telekom noch einen Marktanteil von 100%. Inzwischen liegt er bei 40% und die Mehrheit der User will keine gedrosselten Anschlüsse. Damit dürfte also klar sein, dass es zu Kundenabwerbungen durch andere ISPs kommen wird.


 Seit Jahren ist die Telekom auf dem aktuellen Level bei den Userzahlen.
Die Proteste im Netz haben gar nichts gebracht, sonst würden die Zahlen deutlich sinken.
Und das die Mehrzahl keinen gedrosselten Anschluss will, ist doch logisch.
Aber sie haben nicht gewechselt, und im Moment sehe ich bei der Masse auch nicht die Bereitschaft dazu....


----------



## Voodoo2 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Seit Jahren ist die Telekom auf dem aktuellen Level bei den Userzahlen.
> Die Proteste im Netz haben gar nichts gebracht, sonst würden die Zahlen deutlich sinken.
> Und das die Mehrzahl keinen gedrosselten Anschluss will, ist doch logisch.
> Aber sie haben nicht gewechselt, und im Moment sehe ich bei der Masse auch nicht die Bereitschaft dazu....


 
sehe ich genau so

die masse ist zu ahnungslos oder faul oder beides 

es kommt halt immer drauf an was man so macht mit seiner leitung ? e mails abrufen oder doch video streams ohne ende ? usw usw


----------



## clemi14 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Der einzige Grund, das die Telekom drosselt ist doch das die Amis für ihre Abhörsoftware genügend Bandbreite zur Verfügung haben


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Ist doch genauso wie bei den Energieanbietern.

Jeder ist am Jammern und Stoehnen, aber das hier eine Angebotsvielfalt genutzt wird, diese auch staendig, passiert einfach nicht.
Weil man halt zu wenig spart, wegen 50€ im Jahr lohnt nicht, das ist den Aufwand nicht wert, Ausrede, Ausrede, Ausrede, usw....

Oder Benzinpreise. Trotzdem exisitieren die großen Tankstellen die oft teurer sind als freie Tankstellen immer noch. Ist doch bequemer so und mal ehrlich, 4Cent aufn Liter ist doch nicht wirklich viel, oder? 

Das es aber dabei um Zeichensetzung geht und um die Konzerne etwas in die Schranken zu weisen, in dem man ihnen das vorenthaelt was sie wollen, unser Geld, daran denkt kaum noch wer.
Sieht man eigentlich ganz praechtig das es den in Deutschland lebenden Menschen zu gut geht, um einfach zu Protestieren, egal auf welche Weise.

Das wir so Zustaende wie vor dem WWII bekommen, das wissen "die da oben" schoen zu verhindern, in dem man den Leuten gerade genug laesst, damit diese eben keine radikalen Methoden anwenden.
Nebenbei wird immer weiter ausgelootet wie weit der Ottonormalbuerger ausgenommen werden kann.

Ich persoenlich glaube nicht an eine Wende im kollektiven Bewusstsein. Eher Verschlimmerung der Zustaende zu Ungunsten der Bevoelkerung, damit sich Wenige die Taschen noch voller stopfen koennnen.
Abgesegnet von einer Regierung die lieber wegschaut, statt unpopulaere Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Es gibt ja auch ein Leben nach der Wahl...


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Seit Jahren ist die Telekom auf dem aktuellen Level bei den Userzahlen.
> Die Proteste im Netz haben gar nichts gebracht, sonst würden die Zahlen deutlich sinken.
> Und das die Mehrzahl keinen gedrosselten Anschluss will, ist doch logisch.
> Aber sie haben nicht gewechselt, und im Moment sehe ich bei der Masse auch nicht die Bereitschaft dazu....


 
Das kommt dann schon wenn es ernst wird.

@Verminaard: Ich habe auch schon versucht meine Eltern dazu zu überreden, den Stromanbieter zu wechseln, aber gebracht hats nix. Die haben, wie viele, Bedenken wegen dem Service, wegen Notfällen, usw. 
Viele haben gelinde gesagt einfach noch Schiss.


----------



## Voodoo2 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das kommt dann schon wenn es ernst wird.
> 
> @Verminaard: Ich habe auch schon versucht meine Eltern dazu zu überreden, den Stromanbieter zu wechseln, aber gebracht hats nix. Die haben, wie viele, Bedenken wegen dem Service, wegen Notfällen, usw.
> Viele haben gelinde gesagt einfach noch Schiss.


 

Das kommt dann schon wenn es ernst wird

war doch schon gefühlte 5 mal in der BILD zeitung  die sich meine kollegen reinziehen

*@Verminaard*

habe vor 2 jahren strom und gas gewechselt der örtliche betreiber verlangt bei uns immer(strom) pro kw 1 cent mehr verfolge das schon seit jahren so und kan jeden monat kündigen und habe vor 2 wochen 2 led (osram)mit glaube 7.5 watt leistung geschenckt bekommen


----------



## MichFancy (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist doch genauso wie bei den Energieanbietern.
> 
> Jeder ist am Jammern und Stoehnen, aber das hier eine Angebotsvielfalt genutzt wird, diese auch staendig, passiert einfach nicht.
> Weil man halt zu wenig spart, wegen 50€ im Jahr lohnt nicht, das ist den Aufwand nicht wert, Ausrede, Ausrede, Ausrede, usw....


 Und was dann, wenn Anbieter wie Teldafax pleite gehen und alles weg ist? Vieleicht wechseln deswegen so wenige. Ist mir passiert bin jetzt wieder bei EON.

@Drossel:  Wenn die Kunden abwandern werden sie wieder zurückrudern, außer die anderen Anbieter ziehen mit (was so oder so kommt) .


----------



## Voodoo2 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



MichFancy schrieb:


> Und was dann, wenn Anbieter wie Teldafax pleite gehen und alles weg ist? Vieleicht wechseln deswegen so wenige. Ist mir passiert bin jetzt wieder bei EON.
> 
> @Drossel:  Wenn die Kunden abwandern werden sie wieder zurückrudern, außer die anderen Anbieter ziehen mit (was so oder so kommt) .


 
wen sie pleite gehen ist bei dir aber nicht automatisch das licht aus (und genau das denken viele immer noch )


----------



## MichFancy (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Ich wollte auch nur sagen das billiger nicht immer von Vorteil ist.


----------



## Voodoo2 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



MichFancy schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch nur sagen das billiger nicht immer von Vorteil ist.


 

da geb ich dir recht da wird heufig mit geld am ende des vetrages geworben nach 1 jahr oder gar 2 z.b (und man hat keine preis garantie z.b!!!!)

kommt jetzt aber auch auf die such maschine drauf an welche parameter eingestelt sind usw 

heufig spart man sich nicht so viel wie auf dem ersten blick

mir war es wichtig nur ein monat kündigungs frist zu haben


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Von der T-Com bin ich seit ueber einem Jahr weg.
VDSL war nur leider bis 200m vor unserem Haus verfuegbar und selbst die sogenannte 16k+ Leitung hatte in der Hauptzeit starke Schwankungen. So sehr das ich selbst das angebotene und bezahlte Programm nicht wirklich stoerungsfrei nutzen konnte.
Getoppt wurde das Alles durch mMn inkompetente Techniker die mich durch unzuverlaessigkeit 2 Urlaubstage gekostet haben.
Eine TAE Dose tauschen, einen Telecom internen Speedtest aufn Laptop zeigen und einem erklaeren das 1080p beim Media Reciever die falsche Einstellung ist fuer einen Philips LED-LCD kann jede Angelernte Kraft die einen Schraubendreher zumindest mit einer Hand halten kann.
Wuerde dieses Paket jetzt noch mit einer Drosselung garniert werden, welche nur eine dreiste Preiserhoehung ist bzw eine Leistungsminderung unter falschen Namen ist, waer das das letzte Zeichen von der T-Com soviel wie moeglich Abstand zu nehmen.

Netterweise habe ich noch im naeheren Umfeld Bekanntschaft die bei diesem Verein beschaeftigt sind. 
Anscheinend ist die TCom, genauso wie die Automobilindustrie etwas vom Restdeutschland abgekoppelt, was das Lohnniveau angeht. Wohlgemekrt mit einer nicht wirklich ueberragenden Qualifikation. (Ich fand mal die Frage toll: wie mache ich einen Screenshot vom Desktop? von diesem Mitarbeiter der als Kommunikationskaufmann ausgebildet wurde).


Ich habe auch etwas gezoegert den Stromanbieter zu wechseln.
Ich habe mich aber nicht blenden lassen von irgendwelchen Anbietern die nur billig sein wollten.
Ich habe mir ein Angebot rausgepickt, welches meinen Beduerfnissen entsprochen hat.
Gibt halt auch Menschen die irgendwie auf Teufel komm raus sparen wollen.
Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, wieder zu wechseln, werde ich wahrscheinlich machen, nach der naechsten Rechnung.
Strom wird geliefert, solange man die Rechnungen bezahlt. 
Das es schwierig ist, vor allem aelteren Semestern, Dies begreifbar zu machen, kenn ich nur allzugut.

Man kann selbst so viel bewirken, mit wenig Aufwand.
Leider wird das nicht wirklich durchgezogen. 
Veraenderungen sind ja boese


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Egal ob man diesen nur ~9 Stnden voll nutzen kann (75GB).
> 
> 75GB bei 16MBit Man kann damit ~10,7h volle Geschwindigkeit genießen. Das sind 1,5% der Vertragsdauer. (Normiert auf 30d.)...



Ein Stück weitet steht dann wieder was von 50 MBit und 9,1h. 

Was denn nun?

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Was habt ihr denn gemacht, bevor ihr 50MBit und mehr bekommen habt? Ich habe hier zwar besonders große Probleme mit der Verfügbarkeit von DSL, aber seit etwa einem halben Jahr LTE mit theoretischen 40 MBit. Das hat eine drossel nach 30 GByte. Im Haus sind wie fünf Erwachsene und wir kommen auf etwa 18 GByte im Monat. Einmal zwar auch auf die vollen dreißig, mehr aber nicht.
Ich hab mich schon früher immer aufgeregt über große patches und Treiber, und vor allem Steam, als ich noch unbegrenzt surfen konnte mit 16.000. 
Dann das wegfallen des LANmodus bei vielen Spielen. Aber ist ja egal, ne? Internet kostet ja nichts...
Ihr wisst was ich meine, oder?

Ich verstehe bis jetzt einfach nicht, warum man sich freiwillig so geißeln lässt.?
Erst riesige Daten laden müssen und dann noch um Erlaubnis fragen, wenn man spielen will? Ja, ich weiß es gibt schon lange einen offlinemode. Aber wieso muss ich irgendwo registrieren, um mein bezahltes Eigentum zu installieren? CD/DVD ins Laufwerk und nach fünf Minuten install, spielen. Erst steam laden, installieren, anmelden, ewig Spiel laden... Nö, nö, nö!
Spielstände, kann man auch per USB-Stick sichern. Da geht auf einen 10 Euro Stick, alles drauf. Was kosten monatlich die Flatrates? Irgendwie kein gutes Geschäft mMn. 
Jetzt haben wir so tolle Mechanismen wie origin... ein Gewinn für die Welt?

Meine Blu-Rays bekomme ich von amazon und der Videothek. Dafür brauch man also auch kein Internet. 
Wenn jetzt jemand Probleme mit den Datenmengen hat dann doch nur, weil man es sich selbst so ausgesucht hat.
Wer hat das denn bitte nicht kommen sehen? 
Sprit war günstig, als noch nicht jeder ihn gebraucht hat und jetzt?
Strom das selbe und nun?
So etwas in der Richtung ist doch ganz logisch und sollte jedem klar gewesen sein. 

Zudem bin ich mir recht sicher, dass es bestimmt einen Tarif geben wird der nicht gedrosselt wird, oder eben viel später. Der wird dann aber wohl mehr kosten. Dad sehe ich persönlich als nicht problematisch an, da es dann eine Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung darstellt. Wenn einem der viele traffic wirklich wichtig ist, wird er wohl auch bereit sein, etwas mehr zu investieren.

Bitte erschlagt mich jetzt nicht wieder mit irgendwelchen Parolen, sondern erklärt mir sachlich, warum man privat auf einen derartigen traffic "angewiesen" ist. Ich kann mir das nämlich wirklich nicht erklären.


----------



## Research (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Danke, Fehler korrigiert.




Research schrieb:


> []
> 
> Bei den 75GB hat man 2,5GB pro Tag:
> 1k Weseiten? Wie groß sind diese?
> ...



Oder im Zweifel Porn.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

*Cleriker*, es geht nicht darum angewiesen zu sein.

Die ganze Welt aendert sich staendig. Es werden neue Sachen erfunden, es gibt neue Angebote.
Vieles welches sich mit nur mit Onlinedaten realisieren laesst. Wieso sollte man dann hier einen Rueckschritt machen?

Ich persoenlich habe einiges Abgeschafft und nutze Onlineversionen.
Ich brauche nicht jeden Kontoauszug auf Papier, mir reicht eine digitale Kopie.
Genauso mit Rechnungen.
Falls ich wirkliche eine bestimmte brauche, drucke ich diese Eine aus.
Wenn ich ein Handbuch brauche, lade ich es runter. Klar brauchen auch Server, die diese Sachen bereitstellen Energie und verursachen somit kosten und Umweltschadstoffe. Ich glaube aber erheblich weniger als Papier oder auch CD's/DVD's etc. und deren Verpackung.

Anscheinend hast du dich damit arrangiert, das es eben bei dir nur einen begrenzten Internetzugang gibt.
Ich wage es zu behaupten, das, wenn du in einer anderen Situation waerst, dein Verhalten doch etwas anders waere.
Haettest du einige Jahre durchgehend ein halbwegs funktionierendes I-Net gehabt, ohne großartige Einschraenkungen, haettest du dich vielleicht diesbezueglich etwas anders entwickelt.

Ich fuer meinen Teil habe 1997 meinen ersten Breitbandinternetanschluss via Kabel gehabt.

Waere dieses ganze Datenaufkommen wirklich so drastisch schlimm, wie es die T-Com uns zu erklaeren versucht, wieso wird dann deren eigenes Angebot, welches durchaus viel Traffic verursacht, komplett aus der Drosselung rausgenommen?
Hier versucht ein Noch-immer-Riese seine Marktposition auszunutzen und einfach noch mehr Geld zu generieren. Mehr ist das nicht.
Die T-Com musste mit den ganzen Flats mitziehen um wenigstens irgendwie noch Kundschaft zu behalten, wobei sie selbst da mit die Teuersten sind.
Aber das ist leider nicht genug.
Wieviel von den Einnahmen wird denn in den Netzausbau gesteckt? Wo wird denn Ausgebaut?
Mir braucht hier keiner erzaehlen, das man hier auf Kosten schauen muss.
Es wird strikt nach moeglichen Einnahmen ausgebaut.
Da wird kein Geld, selbst in Neubaugebiete gesteckt, weil hier nur moeglicherweise 3000 potentielle Kunden sind.
Lieber ein Ballungsgebiet, welches gut versorgt ist, mit mehr versorgen.
Erzaehl mir nicht, das der Inetzugang teurer werden muss, weil es so viel Bedarf gibt.
Die Konzerne haben einfach verabsaeumt in die Netzinfrastruktur zu investieren.
Schon fix fertig verlegte Glasfaserleitungen werden ignoriert und es wird lieber zusaetzlich Kupferkabel verlegt.
Was fuer eine Logik ist das denn bitte?
Wuerde die TCom weniger auf das maximal moeglich Eingenommene schauen, und etwas mehr auf die Beduerfnisse der Menschen, haettest vielleicht auch du einen ordentlichen INetzugang ohne diese LTE-Notloesung.

Sprit, Strom und co.
Seltsamerweise haben wir eine Stromueberproduktion und wir verschenken fast teilweise riesige Strommengen.
Trotzdem bekommen wir eine Erhoehung nach der Anderen. Die Konzerne machen Milliardengewinne.
Fuer Investitionen ist aber irgendwie nichts uebrig.
Benzin? Klar haben wir eine Knappheit und in 20 Jahren stehen wir ohne Benzin da.
Irgendwie will ich solche Geschichten nicht mehr glauben.
Unsere Autos brauchen nicht wirklich weniger, und die Entwicklung dahingehend wird auch sehr stiefmuetterlich behandelt.
Es gibt nicht wirklich flaechendeckend sparsame, erschwingbare Autos. Ist ja auch nicht wirklich einer interessiert daran.
Vergleicht man den Benzwagen mit aktuellen Autos ist die entwicklung soetwas von phantastisch.
Seltsamerweise ist aber das Antriebsprinzip nicht so drastisch revolutioniert worden. Da bleibt man bei alten Ansaetzen die zwar weiterentwickelt werden, aber das wars auch schon.

Solang man in so vielen "Motorsport"arten im Kreis und um die Wette fahren kann, braucht mir keiner was von Benzinknappheit erzaehlen und die dadurch resultierenden Benzinpreise bei uns.
Mir ist klar das Motorsport drastisch zur weiterentwicklung unserer Autos beigetragen hat. Aber wofuer braucht man zig verschiedene Klassen und Cups und was weis ich was alles und Rasenmaeherrennen und solche Scherze.
Das passt alles irgenwie nicht mit all den Aussagen mit denen man staendig konfrontiert wird.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2013)

Ich habe eine ähnliche Ausgangssituation wie du. Auch seit 97 Internet gehabt und seitdem immer das beste, was ich bekommen konnte. In Münster hatte ich dann 100.000. Dann bin ich freiwillig ins Nirvana gezogen, ohne mir Gedanken zu machen. Ich dachte, dass es wohl überall inzwischen Internet geben sollte... Fehlanzeige! Mit biegen und brechen ISDN. Dann SkyDSL, Internet via Sat und jetzt LTE. Das aber auch nur, weil viele Server bei einem ping über 2000 gern die Verbindung kappen.

Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, wie es sich mit einer besseren Verbindung lebt. Mir bringt es aber keine wirklichen Vorteile. 

Ich sehe einfach keinen Sinn darin, anderen erst meine habseligkeiten (daten) anzuvertrauen und mich dann zu wundern, wenn er dafür was verlangt.

Was den Sprit angeht... Wie sollte das anders funktionieren? Die Autos verbrauchen durchaus weniger. Vor 20 Jahren hat ein Auto mit 1,6 Liter Hubraum grade mal 75 PS generiert bei einem Verbrauch von 10 Litern. Jetzt bekommt man Autos die 6 Liter verbrauchen, aber mit 200 PS. Zudem noch sparsame Modelle mit unter 5 Litern. Wenn ein Unternehmen das Sprit verkauft, dann nicht derbe Verluste einfahren möchte, muss es den Preis anheben um überhaupt noch auf gleichem Level zu bleiben.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, wie es sich mit einer besseren Verbindung lebt. Mir bringt es aber keine wirklichen Vorteile.



Entschuldige, ich habe in meinem Post oben nur Mutmaßunen angestellt.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich sehe einfach keinen Sinn darin, anderen erst meine  habseligkeiten (daten) anzuvertrauen und mich dann zu wundern, wenn er  dafür was verlangt.



Mit Daten kann man auch etwas bewusster Umgehen. Wird nur von den Wenigsten wirklich so durchgezogen.
Ich muss gestehen, das ich auch nicht immer darauf achte was ich wo wie weitergebe, wobei ich den ganzen sozialen Netzwerkwahn an mir vorbeiziehen lasse.

Du hast andere Beduerfnisse und dir sind diverse Sachen weniger wichtig als anderen Personen.
Du stehst auf Kriegsfuß mit Steam und Co.
Ich kann sehr gut damit leben und finde diese Loesung fuer mich persoenlich i.O.
Frueher habe ich Orginalverpackungen von Spielen, Schallplatten, CD's und Filmen geliebt.
Heute bin ich froh das ich nicht alles mit dem Zeugs zugestellt habe.
Selbst das großzuegig angelegte Buchregal konnte ich beim letzten Umbau drastisch reduzieren. Jetzt schmuecken einige wenige auserwaehlte Werke ein paar Regale.

Ich sehe halt weniger Sinn darin Unmengen an "Hardware" zu stapeln und horten, wenn ich die gleiche Information platzeffizient auf Festplatten haben kann.

So hat jeder Einzelne von uns unterschiedliche Beduerfnisse.

Das Alles ist aber irrelevant, vor dem Hintergrund, was die TCom hier versucht abzuziehen und hoechstwahrscheinlich durchsetzten wird.
Den Kunden mit falscher Werbung hinters Licht zu fuehren (Flatrates die keine sind), Preise zu erhoehen (fuer angeblich 3% der User, wobei ich mich frage, wenn es sowieso nur 3% sind, wieso faellt dann deren Datentraffic auf?!! Diese Aussage passt ja wieder nicht), und Contentanbieter, die in Konkurrenz zu eigenen Produkten stehen, zu benachteiligen durch zusaetzliche Kosten.

In meinen Augen eine klare Wettbewerbsverzerrung und Machtmissbrauch, wo regulierende Organe eingreifen muessen.

Als Schmankerl werden halt die Mehrgewinne, die man in Zukunft mit echten Flatrates durch Aufpreis erwirtschaftet, mitgenommen.


Ich finde solch ein Verhalten ungleich schlimmer, als die DRM Maßnahmen durch Steam, Origin und Co.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2013)

Da scheiden sich halt wieder die Geister. Zudem verstehe ich nicht, warum es immer um die Telekom geht. Irgendwo in einem dieser ganzen shit-threads war doch eine Tabelle verlinkt, mit den bekanntesten Anbietern. Davon haben 60 Prozent ähnliches vor. Wo sind die threads dazu?


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Die TCom ist halt der groesste und bekannteste Anbieter.

Und auf die Großen basht man halt gerne. EA, Intel, Blizzard/Activison, Apple, Samsung, Liste bitte selber vervollstaendigen 


Ich kenne diese Liste nicht, bin aber davon ausgegangen, das einige Anbieter nachziehen/mitziehen wollen.
Wobei hier die TCom halt Vorreiter ist. Vielleicht liegts auch daran.


----------



## Sieben (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Da scheiden sich halt wieder die Geister. Zudem verstehe ich nicht, warum es immer um die Telekom geht. Irgendwo in einem dieser ganzen shit-threads war doch eine Tabelle verlinkt, mit den bekanntesten Anbietern. Davon haben 60 Prozent ähnliches vor. Wo sind die threads dazu?



Ich denke, wenn die Telekom (als meiner Meinung nach größter, bekanntester Anbieter) mit ihrem Vorhaben scheitert, dann werden auch die anderen Anbieter davon absehen. Wenn die Telekom Erfolg mit ihren Plänen hat, dann ziehen die anderen Anbieter nach. Es wollen ja alle was vom Kuchen haben, wenn er schmeckt  . Ist schon irgendwie pervers: wie ein Haufen Ratten, der eine Ratte vorkosten lässt, ob etwas Essbares vergiftet ist.

Denke ich zumindest 

Edit Mist zu langsam


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2013)

Ich sagte in den anderen threads ja bereits, dass ich eure Bedenken durchaus verstehe. Aber erklärt mir doch mal wie ein Aktienunternehmen (ähnlich hier wie bei den Ölkonzernen) jedes Jahr mehr gewinne produzieren soll, wenn nicht indem man ausschöpft, was der Kunde will/ meint zu brauchen?

Außerdem ist die Telekom nicht nur vorreiter was die Kosten angeht, sondern auch den Netzausbau. Es wird immer gesagt, dass diese nicht genug investieren würde, aber wer von den anderen macht denn überhaupt wirklich was? Die grasen nur die Kunden ab, denen die Telekom die Leitungen gelegt hat. Genau diese defizite (wenn man es so nennen möchte) will die Telekom wohl hauptsächlich damit wieder gut machen.

Versteht mich hier bitte nicht falsch, ich will definitiv nicht die plötzlichen Vertragsänderungen in Schutz nehmen, das finde ich auch nicht gut. Man hätte sofort solche Regelungen einführen sollen, oder es eben lassen. Aber jetzt auf Teufel komm raus, das ist albern. Ich kann im groben aber trotzdem verstehen, warum so etwas passiert.

Was wird wohl geschehen, wenn es in jeder Garage ein Elektroauto gibt? Ganz klar... dann kostet der Strom plötzlich erheblich mehr. Sollen sich da auch plötzlich alle wundern? Das ist das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage.
Danach wird das selbe mit Wasser passieren. Das sollte einem einfach klar sein.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich sagte in den anderen threads ja bereits, dass ich eure Bedenken durchaus verstehe. Aber erklärt mir doch mal wie ein Aktienunternehmen (ähnlich hier wie bei den Ölkonzernen) jedes Jahr mehr gewinne produzieren soll, wenn nicht indem man ausschöpft, was der Kunde will/ meint zu brauchen?



Egal ob Energiekonzern oder TCom. Produkte werden teurer, zeitweise unverschaemt teurer, unter irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen Argumenten, und die scheffeln Milliarden. So sieht das aus Kundensicht aus.
Ist auch klar das Aktionaere und Andere dahinterstehen und solch eine Entwicklung fordern.
Wir als Konsumenten und Kunden stehen aber in der Pflicht dagegenzuarbeiten, mit den uns zur Verfuegung stehenden Mitteln.
Ich bin der Letzte der gegen gut bezahlte Arbeit ist. Im Gegenteil, ich kritisiere dieses Lohndumping was sehr in Mode ist.
Aber mir als Kunden ist es eben sehr schwer zu vermitteln, das Benzinpreise steigen muessen, weil sie ja an den Rohoelpreis gebunden sind.
Sinkt dieser aber, stagnieren die Preise trotzdem.
Zu allen Ueberfluss, werden Tanker als schwimmende Lager genutzt, weil jetzt im Moment der Verkauf fuer die Haendler unguenstig waere.
Hinzu kommt noch die stillschweigende Preisabsprache, wo Deutschland extra ein ganzes Komitee braucht um dahinterzukommen.

Bei der TCom: ich bin gerne bereit einen angemessenen Preis zu bezahlen. Ich schaue hier nicht auf jeden Euro und Cent.
Meine Erfahrungen mit der TCom sind aber, wie auch berichtet, sehr durchwachsen. Dabei ist das nur ein Bruchteil der Geschichten, die ich erlebt habe.
Ich bin auch ein geduldiger Mensch, der viel Verstaendniss aufbringt, wenn Technik mal nicht das macht, was man sich wuenscht, da ich selbst berufsmaessig mit Technik zu schaffen habe. Was die TCom aber hier anbietet, hat so gar nichts mit Qualitaet zu tun. Das andere Anbeiter gleich schlecht oder schlechter sind, hat erstmal nichts mit der Sache zu tun. Die TCom ist nun mal der teuerste Anbieter, und dafuer diese Performance. 

Wenn dieser Konzern jetzt durch die Hintertuer Preise erhoehen will, fuer eine Leistung die schon seit Jahren in diesem Umfang erhaeltlich ist, nur um mehr Umsatz/Gewinn zu generieren, OHNE das sich diese Leistung drastisch verbessert, bin ich strikt dagegen.

Hier nochmal ganz klar: ich zahle gerne auch etwas mehr, wenn das Produkt stimmt. Ich zahle bestimmt keinen Cent mehr, fuer ein Produkt welches einfach teurer gemacht wird. Wo aber der Kunde schlicht angelogen wird. Sollen sie halt die Tarife einfach Datentarife oder Volumentarife nennen, nur eben nicht Flat. Dies ist eine derbe Taeuschung!



Cleriker schrieb:


> Außerdem ist die Telekom nicht nur vorreiter was die Kosten angeht, sondern auch den Netzausbau. Es wird immer gesagt, dass diese nicht genug investieren würde, aber wer von den anderen macht denn überhaupt wirklich was? Die grasen nur die Kunden ab, denen die Telekom die Leitungen gelegt hat. Genau diese defizite (wenn man es so nennen möchte) will die Telekom wohl hauptsächlich damit wieder gut machen.



Ja in was wird investiert? Weiter in Kupfer und VDSL, welches am Ende des Moeglichen ist. Dann wird so ein Produkt wie Vectoring vorangetrieben, anstatt in ein zukunftstraechtiges Netz zu investieren.
Wieso wurden im Osten, wo Lichtwellenleiter schon liegen, diese nicht verwendet, und Kupferleitungen dazugelegt?
Was andere Provider machen, ist eine Sache zwischen den Netzbetreibern und Providern. Warum sollt ich mir als Endkunde darueber Gedanken machen muessen?
Bekam die TCom nicht mal eben so eine ganze Netzinfrastruktur mit auf den Weg als sie privatisiert wurde? Bezahlt natuerlich vom Steuerzahler.
Ist gegenueber anderen Anbietern ein dezenter Vorteil.

Als Anbieter hat doch dieser dafuer Sorge zu tragen, das er den Kunden auch sein Produkt liefern kann. Nicht der Kunde ist hier in der Pflicht irgendwie Verstaedniss zu zeigen, wie arm doch die Anbieter sind, und das es nicht so einfach ist, wo es noetig ist, die benoetigten Leitungen zu legen.
Abgesehen davon, hatte ich schon mal geschrieben, werden Leitungen doch eh nur neu verlegt, wo es sich auch wirtschaftlich lohnt.
Der unglueckliche Rest muss sich halt mit DSL 348 zufrieden geben, darf aber im Gegenzug dafuer 16k bezahlen, weil es nur diesen Tarif als 
Kleinsten gibt.
Selbst wenn ein Anbieter 16k als solchen Anschluss verkauft, muss er Diesen nicht bereitstellen, weil es heißt ja irgendwo im Kleingedruckten "bis zu".
Auch hier wird getrickst wo es geht. 
Fall aus Freundeskreis: DSL 16k vorhanden. Kunde zufrieden, alles gut. Provider nimmt irgendeine "interne" Umstellung vor. Durch Zufall, und weil alles so seltsam lahm war, draufgekommen das Kunde auf 6k gedrosselt wurde. Erst nach vielen Telefonaten wurde wieder auf voll 16k umgestellt.

Zeigt doch nur das ueberall getrickst wird. Waere dieser Freund kein Technikaffinierter gewesen, sondern ein "normaler" Kunde der bisschen surft, sich mit der Materie nicht wirklich auskennt, haette man ihm einfach eine Leistung, fuer die man Geld verlangt, vorenthalten, und die freiwerdenden Kapazitaeten frech weiterverkauft.
In meinen Augen ein Betrugsversuch. Bei wievielen klappt so eine Vorgehensweise. Und durch den Zusatz "bis zu" legitim. Achtung: War nicht die TCom. (die zieht auch ganz andere Sachen durch, wuerd das aber hier sprengen).




Cleriker schrieb:


> Versteht mich hier bitte nicht falsch, ich will definitiv nicht die plötzlichen Vertragsänderungen in Schutz nehmen, das finde ich auch nicht gut. Man hätte sofort solche Regelungen einführen sollen, oder es eben lassen. Aber jetzt auf Teufel komm raus, das ist albern. Ich kann im groben aber trotzdem verstehen, warum so etwas passiert.


Ganz klar, Gewinnmaximierung und Kapital fuer Netzausbau, welches man ja eigentlich eh schon generiert haben sollte, erwirtschaften.
Contentanbieter zur Kasse bitten, eigenen Content massivst bevorzugen. Soetwas verstoesst ganz klar gegen die Netzneutralitaet, mMn etwas strafbar.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was wird wohl geschehen, wenn es in jeder Garage ein Elektroauto gibt? Ganz klar... dann kostet der Strom plötzlich erheblich mehr. Sollen sich da auch plötzlich alle wundern? Das ist das Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage.
> Danach wird das selbe mit Wasser passieren. Das sollte einem einfach klar sein.


Schon klar, aber wenn genug Reserven vorhanden sind, soviel das diese Reserven verschenkt werden, und die Preise trotzdem steigen?
Ist das auch ganz klar und folgt dem Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage?
Das ist pure Abzocke mit Absegnung der Gesetzgeber.

P.S. sorry fuer diese Wall of Text, irgendwie wird das etwas mehr -.-


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Die Infrastruktur über die die Telekom verfügt, ist doch größten Teils längst abbezahlt. Als Eigentümer muss die Telekom den Ausbau vorantreiben, egal wie. Aber die Telekom verplempert die Kohle ja lieber mit irgendwelchen Übernahmen, die dann doch nicht klappen. 

Und diesen Vectoring-Müll kann sich die Telekom auch gleich sparen. Am besten man legt gleich Glasfaserleitungen. Denn die bieten theoretisch eine endlose Bandbreite, im Gegensatz zu Kupferleitungen, die wegen der Dämpfung zwangsläufig bald an ihre Grenzen kommen. 

Aber nein, man setzt lieber aufs Vectoring, gibt dafür Geld aus und in ein paar Jahren kommt man wieder an die Grenzen. Dann muss man wieder den Boden aufreißen und wieder Geld investieren. 

Und wenn die Telekom mit ihrem Managed-Service-Gedöns schon mehr Kohle einnimmt, dann soll sie die gefälligst auch in den Ausbau investieren. 
Am besten wäre sowieso wenn man das Netz wieder verstaatlichen würde. Die Telekom ist offenbar nicht willens, dem Kunden den bestmöglichen Service zu bieten und hat scheinbar andere Interessen. Shareholder-Value und Infrastruktur gehören einfach nicht zusammen!


----------



## Verminaard (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Telekom ist offenbar nicht willens, dem Kunden den bestmöglichen Service zu bieten und hat scheinbar andere Interessen.


 
Meinst du so Sachen wie in den USA alle 6 Monate ein neues Smartphone?
Irgendwer muss das doch bezahlen


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Meinst du so Sachen wie in den USA alle 6 Monate ein neues Smartphone?
> Irgendwer muss das doch bezahlen


 
Ja z.B. 

Generell halte Ich es für einen großen Fehler, dass Privatunternehmen im Besitz wichtiger Infrastruktur sind. Strom, Wasser, Telekommunikation, Straßen, Bahn, usw. gehören in die Hände des Staates. Ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen wie es die Telekom nun mal ist, schaut doch zuerst auf den Gewinn, danach auf die Aktionäre und erst dann auf die Kunden. Das ist in Ordnung, wenn man bestimmte Produkte verkauft, aber nicht dann, wenn man über Infrastruktur verfügt, von der quasi ein ganzes Land abhängig ist. 

Die EU hatte Pläne, die Trinkwasserversorgung europaweit zu privatisieren. Aber nach dem die Proteste in der Bevölkerung enorm waren, sah man von dieser Richtlinie wieder ab. Denn in Portugal konnte man schon sehen, was diese Privatisierung zur Folge hatte. Die Qualität nahm ab und der Preis ist gestiegen.


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Juli 2013)

Genauso ist es. Die telekom bekommt von brüssel geld damit sie die netze ausbauen,stecken sich das geld aber nur in die tasche.ugly.

Deshalb müssen die drosseln weil sonst die leistung nicht mehr gegeben ist. Wer will denn nur eine 3000 leitung oder weniger.

Mfg


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (27. Juli 2013)

Wat ein be****piep* mist!!!
Diese telekom soll sich mal umgucken! Sogar Italien hat aufm Land bessere Infrastruktur!!!
Der sack, der diesen bumsladen leitet kann aufm Mond ziehen, da hat er auch seine 622 mbit/s!!!


----------



## Combi (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

ich sags ja,nach 4 anbietern mit telefon-mist-internet..max 16 mbit....
als mod in einem warezforum,nicht zum lachen...beiträge checken dauerte echt lange..
nur probs mit den anbietern...
die buchten von nem konto auf einmal ab,dass seit 2 jahren aufgelöst war...ne vodafone?!deppen!
oder bei netcologne..16mbit,nach 2 monaten immer verbindungsabruch.runtergestuft auf 12 mbit.einen monat später 8..dann 6 mbit.
immer noch abbrüche,knotenpunkt überlastet.
das beste...sollte weiter die 16mbit-leitung zahlen.nix is...
anwalt,vertragsbruch seitens netcologne..raus da...musste trotzdem 4 monate grundgebühr zahlen....egal.
unity angefragt...jo bis 100 mbit....suppaaa..
also vertrag...weil ich wechselte und noch im vertrag war..6 monate für lau...und danach 3 monate nur grundgebühr...
habe seit über 4 jahren 52 mbit steady,online nen zockerping von 31(perle spielt gleichzeitg auch bo2,selber server).also beide,egal wo auf der welt..31er ping.genial.
keine beschränkung des volumens...
wäre auch echt mies,da mein uploaded prem acc,total ausgelastet ist.
also auf 20gb am tag komm ich locker...
sag aber nicht wofür,sonst gibts wieder ne vw...sind ein bischen wie die leute,die glauben die erde is ne scheibe...aufgeklärt.fehlanzeige.

kabel-inet is das grösste geschenk des pc-zeitalters....nie mehr ohne.
52mbit,tel-flat und full-hd-tv mit über 400 sendern,für 39 eus im monat.....da bekommste bei teledoof wahrscheinlich ne top 2mbitleitung...


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2013)

Das klingt gut. Warum ist dieser Anschluss bei mir nicht möglich? Ach ja, weil außer der "teledoof" ja fast niemand etwas ausbaut! Ganz im Ernst... man kann es einfach nicht allen recht machen und die anderen Anbieter die wir habe sind keinen deut besser.


----------



## Jeanboy (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Ich finde dazu nichts in deiner News:


> *Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte  kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit  Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot 				*


----------



## Teutonnen (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das klingt gut. Warum ist dieser Anschluss bei mir nicht möglich? Ach ja, weil außer der "teledoof" ja fast niemand etwas ausbaut! Ganz im Ernst... man kann es einfach nicht allen recht machen und die anderen Anbieter die wir habe sind keinen deut besser.


 

Das Problem ist, dass die Tcom das deutsche Kabelnetz mit dem expliziten Auftrag erhalten hat, es auszubauen und zu unterhalten. Davon kann nun wirklich keine Rede sein, wenn man 2013 immer noch Kupfer verlegt, wenn doch Glasfaser seit einer Dekade "Standard" wäre.
Die Tcom bekommt für den Netzausbau übrigens wesentliche Subventionen vom Staat (d.h. du zahlst mit deinen Steuern für den Netzausbau, während das Geld dafür an die Aktionäre fliesst).


----------



## Zero-11 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und wenn die Telekom mit ihrem Managed-Service-Gedöns schon mehr Kohle einnimmt, dann soll sie die gefälligst auch in den Ausbau investieren.
> Am besten wäre sowieso wenn man das Netz wieder verstaatlichen würde. Die Telekom ist offenbar nicht willens, dem Kunden den bestmöglichen Service zu bieten und hat scheinbar andere Interessen. Shareholder-Value und Infrastruktur gehören einfach nicht zusammen!



Die Telekom hat doch bereits klargestellt das man nicht daran interessiert ist sich selbst durch Netzausbau Kosten zu verursachen. Die bevorzugen es lieber Kunden zu verlieren.


----------



## Saguya (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Ich frage mich eig. schon die ganze Zeit worüber hier euch so aufregt, das die Telekom drosseln will?
Andere Anbieter machen dies schon immer, bsp. 1&1 drosselt bei dem *Surf & Phone Flat Special *angebot*. *Kabel Deutschland drosselt schon immer*, *des wegen frage ich mich, warum regt ihr euch so auf? Weil die Telekom den *Mut* hatte, dies auch öffentlich zu sagen, das sie dies tun werden?


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Saguya schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eig. schon die ganze Zeit worüber hier euch so aufregt, das die Telekom drosseln will?
> Andere Anbieter machen dies schon immer, bsp. 1&1 drosselt bei dem *Surf & Phone Flat Special *angebot*. *Kabel Deutschland drosselt schon immer*, *des wegen frage ich mich, warum regt ihr euch so auf? Weil die Telekom den *Mut* hatte, dies auch öffentlich zu sagen, das sie dies tun werden?


 
Sind das Festnetz Verträge? 

Naja wenn du das Mut nennst... Ich nenne es Etikettenschwindel und Kundenverarsche. Die Telekom ist freilich nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, aber wenn wir den übersehen dann werden die anderen nachziehen.


----------



## Research (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich finde dazu nichts in deiner News:


 
Das war "Freitag-Abend-bei-zu-großer-Hitze-über-First-World-Pronlem-Schreiben".

Zum Pornblock hab ich nen Link gepostet gehabt.

Nur für dich, hier noch einmal: 


> Edit: Briten leiten Notmaßnahmen wegen drohender Bitknappheit ein.


Sonst, hier ein kleines Update:


Edit: Und wer drosselt nicht?



Was die T-Kom sonst so macht, manche glauben gar die bauen aus. Ja, nur schaut euch das mal an:


http://www.telekom.com/medien/konzern/164846

Mein meistzitierteste Website im Netz:

 Die T-Kom wird, Jahr 2013, einen Gewinn von ~18 Milliarden einnehmen (EBITDA Wert!!).



> 6 Milliarden für FTTC:


Aber nur in der Stadt wo wir schon DSL 100.000 anbieten.



> LTE und Vektoring:


LTE, der Internetersatz mit ganzen 10GB/Monat.
Vektoring, Letzte Meile zurück zur T-Kom.
Und wieder kein ordentlicher, nachhaltiger Ausbau mit Glasfaser. Wir  sehen, man lernt nichts. In der Regierung, dort einzuschreiten und für  sichere, zukunftsorientiere Infrastrucktur zu sorgen. Dies würde auch  der Wirtschaft helfen, mehr Steuereinnahmen generieren, Arbeitsplätze  schaffen un den Betrieben helfen. Welche Parteien wolten das noch mal?
Und welche setzt sich dafür ein?



> 4 Milliarden für US Netze:


4 Milliarden in ein totes Pferd. Und nicht mal das deutsche.



> T-Mobile USA:


Die wollen das, bis jetzt, erfolglos, da Kartellbehörde auf US Seite es versagt, verkaufen.



> Dividende:


Wir sind doch so Pleite.
Unsere 3% fressen uns die Haare vom Kopf.



> Wachstum + Cash Flow:


Uns rennen die Kunden weg, aber  trotzdem machen wir mehr Geld... Gleiches gilt für die Dividende.

Und was passiert mit den Fördermitteln:



> Warum auf einmal dieser Sinneswandel bei der Dt. Telekom? Wenn  die EU  z.B. dem Land Bayern 2 Milliarden Euro Fördermittel für den   Breitbandausbau genehmigt, dann gehen bei der Dt. Telekom alle   Alarmglocken an, zumal nicht nur in Bayern, sondern auch in den anderen   Bundesländern mittlerweile beträchtliche Fördermittel bereitgestellt   wurden. Dies ist der Grund, warum die Dt. Telekom jetzt massiv die   Remonopolisierung durchsetzen und damit zu einem großen Teil den   staatlich geförderten Breitbandausbau verhindern möchte.


https://www.encoline.de/www/encoline/news/detail.htm?recordid=13E44FFE12A
Man holt sich alles, was man nicht selber ausgebaut hat Kunden/Landes  und Firmenschädigend durch Vektoring. Von der Bundesnetzagentur  natürlich genehmigt.

Old an busted aber immer noch aktuell:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw26/s26367.html

Auch schön:



> Europaweit wird er auf 180 bis 270 Mrd. Euro geschätzt. 40 Mrd.  bis 50  Mrd. Euro wird der Glasfaserausbau in Deutschland kosten.





> 4 Milliarden für US Netze:


Na, das wäre ja in 10  Jahren nur mit den Mitteln zu schaffen die für die USA nicht benötigt  werden.
Zählt man nun die Ausgaben für den DE-Ausbau hinzu, 





> 6 Milliarden für FTTC:


Sind es nur noch 4-5 Jahre.

http://www.ftd.de/politik/europa/:s...-erzwingt-offenes-glasfasernetz/50169185.html

Sogar Firmen ohne eigene Infrastrucktur in Sachen Breitband bauen mehr aus:
http://www.ftd.de/it-medien/medien-...klungshilfe-in-sachen-breitband/50097249.html


Und falls irgendjemand dachte, na, da vorher, da musste doch auch was gemacht werden, irrtum:


> Seit 2008 gibt es über einen Zeitraum von sieben Jahren 141 Millionen Euro von der EU, die den Breitbandausbau in Deutschland unterstützt. Zusätzlich gibt es weitere 45 Millionen Euro  über  denselben Zeitraum von der EU obendrauf. Die Connecting Europe   Facility-Komission hat sogar einen Vorschlag bei der europäischen   Kommission eingereicht, in dem 9,2 Milliarden Euro für den Breitbandausbau in der EU  ausgeschüttet werden sollen. Der Vorschlag wird voraussichtlich Ende  2013 verabschiedet.





> Den vielen  Subventionen stehen jedoch auch die Hohen Kosten und  rückläufigen  Gewinne der Deutschen Telekom entgegen: Diese plant laut eigener Aussage im Zeitraum von 2013 bis 2015 insgesamt 30 Milliarden in die Entwicklung des Konzerns zu investieren. Wie viel davon in den Netzausbau geht, ist nicht bekannt.
> Der Gewinn vor Zinsen und Steuern belief sich 2012 auf knapp 3,8   Milliarden Euro und ist somit um circa 1,7 Milliarden geringer als in   2011. Trotzdem: Die Telekom fährt keine Verluste ein und konnte auch   ihre Schulden um drei Milliarden auf knapp 36 Milliarden Euro  senken.


http://www.netzwelt.de/news/95507-montagsfrage-drosselung-dsl-anschluessen-vertretbar.html

Fangfrage, wo sind all diese Gelder hin?


----------



## Voodoo2 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, Bits drohenen in Neuland knapp zu werden, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ja z.B.
> 
> Generell halte Ich es für einen großen Fehler, dass Privatunternehmen im Besitz wichtiger Infrastruktur sind. Strom, Wasser, Telekommunikation, Straßen, Bahn, usw. gehören in die Hände des Staates. Ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen wie es die Telekom nun mal ist, schaut doch zuerst auf den Gewinn, danach auf die Aktionäre und erst dann auf die Kunden. Das ist in Ordnung, wenn man bestimmte Produkte verkauft, aber nicht dann, wenn man über Infrastruktur verfügt, von der quasi ein ganzes Land abhängig ist.
> 
> Die EU hatte Pläne, die Trinkwasserversorgung europaweit zu privatisieren. Aber nach dem die Proteste in der Bevölkerung enorm waren, sah man von dieser Richtlinie wieder ab. Denn in Portugal konnte man schon sehen, was diese Privatisierung zur Folge hatte. Die Qualität nahm ab und der Preis ist gestiegen.




 wen die quellen aber schon nestle gehören ???


----------



## ASD_588 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

ich breue es jetzt schon das wir im märz bei den telefritzen nen inet vertrag gemacht haben..........


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Juli 2013)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> ich breue es jetzt schon das wir im märz bei den telefritzen nen inet vertrag gemacht haben..........



Hi. Kommst du aus aschendorf 26871? Ich ziehe dahin.

Mfg


----------



## MG42 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Sollte ja kein Vorwurf sein, sondern nur eine Anmerkung. Entweder lügt die Telekom auf der Homepage, oder die Zahl auf dem PDF-Dokument ist falsch. Vielleicht ist die PDF ja auch veraltet, keine Ahnung.
> 
> Ich bin aber nach wie vor der Meinung, dass eine Drosselung auf 2 Mbit/s genau so ******* ist wie eine Drosselung auf 384 Kbit/s. Daher werde Ich zu Kabel BW wechseln, sobald die Telekom mit einer Vertragsänderung um die Ecke kommt. Die können die sich dann gerne in ihr Rektum schieben.
> 
> Die werden sich noch wundern, wie tief ihr Marktanteil fallen kann!



Wieviele Leute/Dummschlappen lassen sich das dann gefallen, lassen sich verarschen? Meinetwegen soll der lila Riese Pleite gehen und unter gehen, bzw. zerschlagen werden.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (28. Juli 2013)

Passend zum Thema gab's vor kurzem (gestern?) bei mir am receiver ein Update welches mir nun nicht mehr ermöglicht einen hd Film aufzunehmen und einen anderen zu schauen, selbst wenn der kein hd Film ist. 

Mich als Premium Kunde ärgert das schon sehr, da meine Frau gerne was anderes kuckt als ich und ich würde ja auch wechseln...geht leider nicht, da es zu Liga/sky keine ausweichmöglichkeit für mich gibt.

Auf telefonischer Nachfrage ob das mit der drosseln zu tun haben könnte, wurde mir gesagt das das durchaus möglich wäre. 

Da auch in Zukunft downloads von Medien durch hd-->4k und (grössere spiele) nicht kleiner werden, ärgert mich das ganze Thema schon echt sehr. Ich werd wohl voller hass vorerst bei der Telekom bleiben bis es was besseres/anderes gibt.


----------



## Soulsnap (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Research schrieb:


> Fangfrage, wo sind all diese Gelder hin?


 

Stichwort: Vectoring, Dividende, Koks und Nutten


----------



## sentinel1 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Stichwort: Vectoring, Dividende, Koks und Nutten


 
*Missmanagement* + Höhenflug + Flatrateverkauf von Nutzerdaten an Abmahnanwälte sind es also nicht.  

Das nenne ich mal Glück gehabt, da kann man die ein oder andere Drosselung ruhig mal akzeptieren .

Die guten alten LAN - Partys werden endlich mal gefördert  .

Bei starken Downloads (Steam 30 GB Spiele) pendelt sich Vodafone (Arcor) auch mal bei 1,7 MB/s ein, am Wochenende gibt es meisten Geschwindigkeitsprobleme.

Bei CSS hatte ich auch schon einen Ping von 7.


----------



## The_Trasher (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Auf telefonischer Nachfrage ob das mit der drosseln zu tun haben könnte, wurde mir gesagt das das durchaus möglich wäre.


 
Kann aber nicht sein. 1. Wird nach offiziellen Angaben (2016) noch nicht gedrosselt, 2. Entertain ist entweder von der Drossel ausgenommen, oder funktioniert bei einem 384er bzw. 2000er eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Für Entertain IP braucht man ja mind. die 16000er oder über Entertain Sat/IP mind. einen 3000er, also also "Gedrosselte" wäre drunter. 

Welche Geschwindigkeit hast du ? Wenn mein Receiver aufnimmt (meistens in HD) schaue ich eben über die Schüssel, bin da sehr flexibel


----------



## Research (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



sentinel1 schrieb:


> []Das nenne ich mal Glück gehabt, da kann man die ein oder andere Drosselung ruhig mal akzeptieren .[]


 
Dann wohl Schluss mit Falten?


----------



## Skipper81Ger (29. Juli 2013)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Kann aber nicht sein. 1. Wird nach offiziellen Angaben (2016) noch nicht gedrosselt, 2. Entertain ist entweder von der Drossel ausgenommen, oder funktioniert bei einem 384er bzw. 2000er eigentlich gar nicht mehr. Für Entertain IP braucht man ja mind. die 16000er oder über Entertain Sat/IP mind. einen 3000er, also also "Gedrosselte" wäre drunter.
> 
> Welche Geschwindigkeit hast du ? Wenn mein Receiver aufnimmt (meistens in HD) schaue ich eben über die Schüssel, bin da sehr flexibel



Ja. Hatte vorhin noch n gespräch mit nem anderen kundenberater, der sagte auch das wär quatsch das jetzt irgendwas gedrosselt wird. Dann haben sie die Leitung gecheckt und zurück gerufen, haben sich entschuldigt und sagten das tatsächlich die Verbindung um die Hälfte langsamer ist als es mindestens sein dürfte. Morgen wollen sie nochmal anrufen...

Mein Router ist der Standard seit 2011 also der w 723v. Der kann über lan maximal 100000 kbits übertragen. 



(bei mir bei 50000, also Garantie auf 30000 hab ich momentan nur noch eine 16000 der DSL Leitung. Bedeutete = Einbrüche ohne Ende bei tv und Online gaming).


----------



## hardwarekäufer (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Sie haben zwischenzeitlich 2mbit verkündet. Wenn sie jetzt wieder runtergehen auf 384kbit hat jeder ein sonderkündigungsrecht..


----------



## Research (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Das hat man durch die Vertragsänderungen. Egal ob 384 oder 2MBit/s.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Jain.

Sie haben ab Mai in Verträgen eine Drossel auf 384 Kbit stehen.
Wer dann unterschreibt ist drin.

Wenn sie die Drossel danach anheben, ist das für den Verbraucher kein Nachteil sondern ein Vorteil -> Kein Sonderkündigungsrecht (warum auch).

Wenn sie jetzt in den Verträgen ab Mai 2Mbit stehen hätten und ändern dann die AGB auf 384 Kbit ist das eine Benachteiligung des Verbrauchers -> Sonderkündigungsrecht.

Was meinst du warum die das erstens jetzt schon in die Verträge nehmen, wenns erst ab 2016 gelten soll, und warum die zweitens die Drossel so niedrig ansetzen? Erhöhen kann man immer...

Da sie zwischenzeitlich schon auf 2Mbit aufgestockt haben können sie nicht einfach wieder runter.. das würde in dem Fall ein Sonderkündigungsrecht für alle Verträge bedeuten, die davon betroffen sind. Da die Verträge aber sowieso alle vor Durchsetzung dieser Richtlinie mindestens einmal auslaufen ( im Moment maximal Juli 2015 ) ist das Hose wie Jacke.
Erst zum Jahresende sollte man wirklich drauf achten, was die in den Verträgen stehen haben, wenn man einen Vertrag abschließt der vll bis 2016 läuft.


----------



## Research (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Wenn du deinen Vertrag von Unlimited auf 2MBit/s oder 384 runterkastrierst bekommst, dann immer.

Bei einer Aufstockung nicht. Was in dem Fall aber unwichtig ist da alle beschnibbelt werden.


Mini-Update:

Edit: Werde ich jetzt schon unwissentlich erdrosselt?

Mancher Anbieter wie KabelD drosseln Torrent nach 10GB pro Tag.
T-Kom drosselt Youtube.

Wie finde ich das heraus?

Hier gibt es Hilfe:

http://broadband.mpi-sws.org/transparency/glasnost.php
Max-Plank Institut.

Scripts:
Alle außer Facebook.


Sonst, ein alter Freund:
http://www.initiative-netzqualitaet.de/netzneutralitaetstest/

Scripte:
Alle.


Oder wieder: http://werdrosselt.de/


----------



## Akidsl (3. August 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

drosselt Kabel Deutschland auch ?


----------



## heldarious (3. August 2013)

Ja. Ab 10 Gigabyte pro Tag


----------



## ЯoCaT (3. August 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Akidsl schrieb:


> drosselt Kabel Deutschland auch ?


 Es gibt soweit ich weiß verträge wo du nicht mehr als (lass mich lügen) 50gb am tag machen darfst dann wirst du gedrosselt. (aber wie schon gesagt alles nur gefährliches halbwissen)
edit: shit... zu langsam


----------



## ЯoCaT (3. August 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



heldarious  schrieb:


> Ja. Ab 10 Gigabyte pro Tag


 das ist aber nicht bei allen verträgen so


----------



## Research (3. August 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*



Akidsl schrieb:


> drosselt Kabel Deutschland auch ?


 
Steht in der News, 2 Update. In Fett, Größe 7.



Research schrieb:


> []Und wer drosselt  nicht?[]


----------



## Yassen (3. August 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Sag mal habe ich das übersehen oder wo sind die quellen für 
1. [FONT=&quot] drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, 
2. Märkte kollabieren, 
3. Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, 
4. England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, 
5. Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot
[/FONT]


----------



## Research (3. August 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Nein, dafür schein dein Sarkasmus/Ironie-Organ bei der Geburt entfernt worden zu sein.

Und Englands Pornsperre war sogar mehrfach auf der Main. Ich habe das deswegen nur als Link eingefügt.

Siehe auch: Beitrag.

Wenn all das passiert wäre, hätte das im Radio, Fernsehen, Internet und der Zeitung zu sehen gewesen sein müssen.
Und du wärst arbeitslos.

Das mit der Bitknappheit bezog sich, wie der Rest, als Gag auf die damalige Ölkriese. Siehe auch: Ölkrise



> Die Ölkrise von 1973 demonstrierte die Abhängigkeit der Industriestaaten von fossiler Energie, insbesondere von fossilen Treibstoffen.
> In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland wurde als direkte Reaktion auf die  Krise viermal ein Sonntagsfahrverbot im November (erstmals 25. November  1973) und Dezember 1973 verhängt sowie neue Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen  eingeführt.[2]  Dies hatte keinen nennenswerten Spareffekt. 1974 musste die  Bundesrepublik für ihre Ölimporte rund 17 Milliarden DM mehr bezahlen  als im Jahr zuvor. Dies verstärkte die Wirtschaftskrise und führte zu  einem deutlichen Anstieg von Kurzarbeit, Arbeitslosigkeit, Sozialausgaben und Insolvenzen von Unternehmen. Keynesianische Konjunktursteuermaßnahmen und geldpolitische Maßnahmen hatten Stagflation zur Folge. Das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium betrieb jahrelang eine Kampagne mit dem Titel "Energiesparen - unsere beste Energiequelle".
> In Österreich wurde als Sparmaßnahme ein autofreier  Tag pro Woche verordnet. Dazu wurden die Fahrzeuge mit einem Aufkleber  für den jeweiligen Wochentag auf der Windschutzscheibe gekennzeichnet.  In den Schulen wurden Sonderferien im Februar für eine Woche eingeführt,  die im Anschluss als Semesterferien weitergeführt wurden. Den umgangssprachlichen Namen _Energieferien_ führen sie heute noch.
> Aus Sorge um einen drastischen Rückgang der Urlauber führte Italien Benzingutscheine ein, mit denen subventioniertes Benzin bezogen werden konnte.[3]
> ...


Es soll verdeutlichen wie Hirnrissig die Drossel ist, da nichts knapper wird. Nur reichen die Kapazitäten an der Letzten Meile durch organisierten und politisch gewolltem Pfusch zusätzlich Unfähigkeit und Korruption am Breitbandausbau dafür sorgten das DE noch hinter Industriegiganten wie Dänemark, Belgien, Litauen, Monaco, Niederlande, Schweiz, Korea steht. https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFa...Thema/Tabellen/Basistabelle_Breitbandabo.html

Da verzerrt zusätzlich der Funk-Ausbau in DE. Der defacto nicht mal als Streckmittel so gut wie Rattengift bei Koks ist.

Es soll darstellen das diese Luxuxresource, mittlerweile unersetzlich für uns geworden ist. Wie Erdöl. Für die Industrie gar genau so wichtig. UNd DE ist ein "Transitland" für Backbones.

http://www.cablemap.info/

http://www.ntt.com/resource-center/...image/2012/06/13/cnewwrs00231/vol2_fig3_2.gif

http://voodos.com/v2/images/partners/attnetwork.jpg

http://www.cyber24.de/tl_files/images/networrkma-zoom.jpg


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2013)

*AW: Seit 07/13 wird zurückgedrosselt, T-Kom führt erneut 384kBit/s ein, drohende Bitknappheit in Neuland, Märkte kollabieren, Börsen weltweit auf Talfahrt, England reagiert mit Pron-Sperre, Deutschland droht ein Sonntagssurfverbot*

Nachdem die Telekom das Netz in Deutschland ja nicht wirklich ausbaut, und keine Kommunale Förderung stattfindet:
Essenbach: Gemeinde baut ihr Glasfasernetzwerk selbst - Golem.de

Sehr genial, wie ich finde!


----------

